# Brauche bitte tips zur Siemens Cp340 (RS232c) Programmierung



## Rossi (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute !
Ich habe volgendes problemm.. Ich habe eine S7 315-2-Dp Steuerung mit einer Cp340 Baugruppe. ich möchte über die cp340 einen Rs232-DMX wandler ansteuern.Leider habe ich abselout keinen plan wie ich das programieren soll ( Hab auch schon bei Siemens geschaut, bringt mich aber nichts weier.) Es soll wie folgt laufen:

Ich möchte über einen analogeingang ( Poti ) einen DMX Dimmer ansteuern und somit das licht dimmen. Kann mir einer tips zur Programmierung geben?

Hier die Funktionsbeschreibung vom Rs232-DMX-wandler:
http://dworkin-dmx.de/

"Dworkin DMX Profi 2" besitzt einen RAM Speicher. Die Werte werden ständig aus dem Speicher ausgelesen und im DMX512-Format auf dem DMX-Bus ausgegeben. 
Über serielle Schnittstelle können einzelne Speicheradressen(Kanäle) mit Daten beschrieben werden. Dies kann zu beliebigem Zeitpunkt geschehen.
Serielle Datenübertragung erfolgt mit 115200 Baud, keine Parität, 1 Stopbit. 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Zum Übertragen eines Wertes werden 3 Byte benötigt[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]Byte 1[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]Byte 2[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]Byte 3[/SIZE][/FONT] [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]-------8[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]0100110A[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]76543210[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]AAAAAAAA[/FONT][/SIZE][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][SIZE=-1]76543210[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]DDDDDDDD[/FONT][/SIZE][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]A-Adresse[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]D-Daten (Wert) [/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Byte1 enthält Befehl(0100110) und Bit 8 der DMX- Adresse[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Byte2 enthält Bits 0...7 der DMX- Adresse (0 ist Kanal 1, 511 ist Kanal 512)[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Byte3 enthält Wert, der eingestellt werden soll[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Es sollen nur neue Daten übertragen werden.[/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wenn ein Wert ins DMX- Konverter angekommen ist, wird er gespeichert und immer wieder im DMX- Signal ausgegeben. Dies geschieht, bis ein neues Wert an diese Kanalnummer ankommt.[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Beispiel: [/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kanal 30 bekommt Wert 100[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]76, 29, 100[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Kanal 258 bekommt Wert 180[/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]77, 1, 180[/FONT][/SIZE]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Einstellen der Startwerte [/SIZE][/FONT]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Stellen Sie einfach mit Steuerprogramm am PC gewünschte DMX-Werte ein. [/FONT][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Durch Senden des Befehls 01010100 werden Werte aller Kanäle aus dem RAM in EEPROM gespeichert. Beim nächsten Einschalten werden diese Werte automatisch übernommen.[/FONT][/SIZE]


----------



## jabba (7 Mai 2007)

Hallo Rossi

ich muß mal wieder nur Didi Hallervorden zitieren
"Ich brauche mehr Details"

Wo liegt das Problem genau.

Hast Du schon mals eine Cp340 programmiert, oder hapert es schon daran.
Der Aufbau vom Protokoll ist eigentlich einfach.
Willst Du nur eine bestimmte Anwendung schreiben, die z.B. nur zwei Lampen dimmt,oder soll das Programm flexibel reagieren.

Als Beispiel steht aber
"P" ; 5 ; 0; 10; 255; 128; 50; "P" ; 5 ; 0; 10; 255; 128; 50; und so weiter
[SIZE=-1]für z.B. vier Kanäle, wenn du also nur eine begrenzte Anzahl hast,[/SIZE]
kann man also z.B. 20 Kanäle jede Sekunde übertragen.

Also bitte noch genauer den Umfang der Anlage beschreiben


----------



## Rossi (7 Mai 2007)

*Da haperts schon...*

Hi....
Sehr gut zietiert aus didi der doppelgänger ( Klasse film )

Leider habe ich noch keine Cp340 programiert also. brauch eigentlich alles in kleinen details ( wenn das nicht zu fiel mühe macht ) ich interesiere mich nämlich sehr dafür...

Naja ich will in zukunft schon mehrere lampen damit ansteuern...
aber die programierung mit den P, 10,....... ist die nicht von den kleinen DMX wandler ??? oder sind die beide gleich??
Ich weiß auch nicht was die mit den 3 byts senden wollen ....
Abselout kein plan von nix :-(
wie gesagt hab mit so einer Cp340 noch nicht gearbeitet...

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## jabba (8 Mai 2007)

Hallo Rossi,

ich hatte mir den kleinen DMX angesehen.
Als erstes must Du noch prüfen , ob man mehrere Befehle gleichzeitig schicken kann, oder ob das einzeln passieren muss.

Ich würd mir zwei DB (oder einen) anlegen, wo die alten Werte für die Helligkeit und die neuen stehen. Dann eine Schleife aufrufen und z.B. alle 32 Werte prüfen, ob sich der Wert geändert hat. Bei einer Änderung den neuen Wert in den alten kopieren. Dann über einen Pointer den String für das DMX zusammenbauen.

Das senden über den CP geht dann sehr einfach,
es gibt einen FB zum senden, da wird der DB, und die erzeugte Länge drangeschrieben, und Auftrag absenden.

Ist auf die schnelle erst mal die einfach Beschreibung.


----------



## edison (8 Mai 2007)

Ist die Hardware schon vorhanden?
Dann versuche doch erst einmal den DMX Wandler über ein Terminalprogramm anzusteuern.
Im nächsten Schritt hängst Du die CP an das Terminalprogramm und schickst ein paar Zeichen an den Rechner.

So bin ich bei meiner ersten Aufgabe mit RS232 vorgegengen


----------



## jabba (9 Mai 2007)

Hallo Rossi,

beschreib mal was die Anlage genau mal machen soll,
und warum das über eine SPS laufen soll.
Normalerweise geht man da mit einen Notebook uns passender Software auf den DMX-Bus.

Am einfachsten ist der erste Adapter zu programmieren Dworkin DMX (nicht Profi).


----------



## Rossi (10 Mai 2007)

*es soll ein springbrunnen werden*

Tach auch.
Also....es soll ein aufwendiger  springbrunnen werden ... es sollen dann halt so RGB DMX Lampen da reingebaut werden..... und halt bei bestimmten szenen licht machen.......und auch schön über eienander dimmen ( faden )...

mfg Rossi


----------



## o.s.t. (11 Juni 2007)

hallo Rossi,

wie ist denn das Projekt inzwischen gediehen?
ich würde dazu erst gar keine SPS nehmen, sondern alles über DMX steuern, also auch die Wasserventile. DAzu gibt es passende (und um einiges komfortabler programmierbare) DMX-Software fürn PC , die das alles kann, wenns sein muss auch noch die Musik auch noch abzuspielen. z.B. www.Lightcontrol-mini.de oder www.DMXControl.de.

o.s.t.


----------



## Rossi (18 November 2007)

*Endlich läuft es......*

Ja endlich läuft es....... der Tip mit dem Terminal Programm war sehr  hilfreich.....Danke an alle für die hilfe.....So jetzt kann ich sehr kostengünstig 230V Lampen Dimmen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Aus aktuellem Anlass hole ich das Thema wieder hoch...
Ich würde bei mir zuhause auch gerne die beleuchtung über DMX Dimmerpacks steuern.
Daher noch einige fragen zu dem Thema:
Warum den "Umweg" über die RS-232 Schnittstelle?
DMX basiert doch auf RS-485, was an einer (Siemens300) CPU ja sowieso schon vorhanden ist?
Es müsste doch also (Theoretisch) möglich sein, direkt das DMX Signal aus der SPS an die Dimmer zu senden?!?
Habe allerdings noch keine genauen spezifikationen der DMX-Signals gefunden.

Hat evtl. jemand von euch sowas schonmal gemacht?
Wäre über konstruktive beiträge sehr dankbar.

Des weiteren gibt es auch Wandler von DMX auf 0-10V, was ja eine sehr günstige alternative darstellen würde. (8Kanal unter 150 €)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## argv_user (10 Januar 2008)

*Destruktiver Beitrag*



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Aus aktuellem Anlass hole ich das Thema wieder hoch...
> Ich würde bei mir zuhause auch gerne die beleuchtung über DMX Dimmerpacks steuern.
> Daher noch einige fragen zu dem Thema:
> ...



Wenn Du mit RS-485 die MPI oder gar Profibus meinst,
dann kann das nicht funktionieren, da diese Schnittstellen
"vom System belegt" sind.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Januar 2008)

O.K, dann wäre ja noch die möglichkeit über einen CP zu gehen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Byzanz (11 Januar 2008)

Die Cp340 Baugruppe arbeitet max. mit 9600 Baud
11500 ??


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Wikipedia schreibt:
Die Übertragungsrate beträgt 250 kbit/s.  

Ich glaube, ich begrabe meine idee jetzt wieder, 
und bestelle mir den RS232-DMX umsetzer.:???: 

Aber trotz allem:
Mit DMX Dimmerpacks wird das ganze immer noch günstiger,
als wenn ich Digitalausgänge + Koppelrelais nehme. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## edison (11 Januar 2008)

Vor DMX wurden solche Dimmerpacks mit 0-10V angesteuert.
Einige Geräte unterstützen das heute noch - wär evtl. eine Alternative?
Bei mir werkeln 5stck. 19" 4Kanal Dimmerpacks mit 0-10V anteuerung über Rinck Mutiplexer. Bin zufrieden damit


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Fast alle dimmerpacks haben heute noch 0-10V eingänge!
Wobei das die sache dann wieder extrem verteuert.
Analog Ausgänge, Multiplexer...
Da kommt das glaube ich unterm strich günstiger, wenn man RS 232-CP und diesen RS232-DMX Wandler nimmt.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## edison (11 Januar 2008)

Der Multiplexer lag so bei 90,-
Dann reicht 1 Analogausgang für 16 Lichtkreise.
Ist ne Rechensache.

Wär auch mal interessant, wie schnell Sollwerte via DMX übertragbar sind, wenn mehrere Kreise gleichzeitig eine Rampe fahren.

Hast Du vor das Ganze privat einzusetzen?
Hat die CPU DP?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ja, ist Privat.
CPU´s habe ich mehrere zur auswahl:
Siemens CPU 318-2 DP,
Siemens CPU 315-2 DP
Siemens CPU 315-1
Siemens CPU 216-2
Siemens CPU 222
Vipa CPU 214 DP

Geschwindigkeit ist bei DMX wohl kein Problem.
Selbst bei "Großen" Bühnen mit >100 Scheinwerfern ist
Keine verzögerung von Fader zu Lampe bemerkbar.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## edison (11 Januar 2008)

[Neidisch]Wow, das ist ja eine nette Sammlung - und ich hab nichmal ne CPU zum spielen[/Neidisch]

Das mit dem Faden is mit dem Multiplexer sone Sache, obwohl ich eine sehr schnelle CPU habe.

Schau die mal die Ebaypreise für einen Beckhof Buskoppler an (BK3120) und die 232 Klemme oder halt Analogausgang.
Hab ich bei mir eingesetzt, klasse die Teile.
Sehr schön ist auch die neue Dimmerklemme soll angeblich auch nicht die Welt kosten.

Hab hier einen Hutschienendimmer mit 0-10V Ansteuerung gefunden:
http://www.niko.be/docs/manuals/PM149-096.pdf
Vertrieb in Deutschland geht über Möller, Preis kenne ich noch nicht.

//Edit
//Kostenpunk Dimmer: 80€ + Märchensteuer


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Günstige dimmer sind nicht das Problem...
http://www.thomann.de/de/botex_ct_110.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/botex_ct_110.htm
Beckhoff möchte ich eigentlich nicht (auch noch) einsetzen.
Tendiere da im moment eher zu Vipa.
Anschauen werde ich mir die teile trotzdem mal...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe da jetzt eine bessere, einfachere, günstigere lösung gefunden!
Mittlerweile sind die 3 Watt LED Halogenstrahler ja bezahlbar.(12Euro)
Davon kann ich ja jeweils 2x2 Strahler in reihe schalten.
(24V, 0,5A pro Ausgang)
Das wären bei 32 DO 128 Strahler!
Und "Dimmen" kann man ja über die Anzahl der eingeschalteten Lampen.
Weiterhin brauche ich keine separate Spannungsversorgung, 
da 24V ja sowieso schon vorhanden sind.
:-D 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBN-Service (11 Januar 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Davon kann ich ja jeweils 2x2 Strahler in reihe schalten.
> (24V, 0,5A pro Ausgang)
> Das wären bei 32 DO 128 Strahler!
> 
> ...




Hallo Timo,

beachte dabei aber den zulässigen *Summenstrom* der Ausgabegruppen!
Nicht alle DO können gleichzeitig an allen Ausgängen 0.5A treiben!

Näheres findest du im HB.


CU

Jürgen
IBN-Service.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Januar 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Timo,
> 
> beachte dabei aber den zulässigen *Summenstrom* der Ausgabegruppen!
> Nicht alle DO können gleichzeitig an allen Ausgängen 0.5A treiben!
> ...



Hallo Jürgen!

Ja, nee, iss schon klar...
War ja auch nur so die erste idee...
Mehr als 2 Strahler pro DO werde ich da nicht dranhängen.
Schon wegen der skalierbarkeit.
Und weiter gedacht:
WER braucht schon 128 Halogenstrahler in einem Raum? (Privat)
(Hatte vor, pro Raum je 1 ET200B 32DO für die Strahler zu setzen.)

Gruß
Timo


----------

